# Starting on synthroid and freaking out!!



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

One year and 9 months ago I went into atrial fib out of the blue. Echo and halter monitor showed nothing wrong with my heart. A few days later I started noticing a lump in my neck. To make a long story short i have a multi nodular goiter with no focal lesions and my TPO was 1286. Dr. said I have Hashimotoes. At that time my TSH was 4.14 (0.49-4.67). I was never treated for this because my Dr. was afraid i would go into a-fib again. have TSH and free t4 and sometimes free t3 done every 6 months. Last labs in October were
TSH 2.24 (0.49-4.67)
free T4 0.96 (0.61-1.12)
free T3 3.67 (2.50-3.90 I went into a fib again last wed. Converted itself. my labs were
TSH 4.5
FREE T4 0.75
no free 3 was done. I noticed that both times my TSH was at the high end of normal. Could that be what caused it?
Went to the Dr. today and he is starting me on synthroid 25mcs because of my complaints of feeling like crap every day although he says my labs are in the normal range. My question is that back in oct. how can my free t4 be on the low end and my free t3 on the high end. What will this synthroid do to my free ts? im afraid of going into a fib again! Please help! Im one of those people who are afraid to take meds. Any input would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Karinp (Jun 14, 2012)

I am no doctor, but am a nurse and I'm also new to all this. . But to me it looks like you definitely should start your Meds! Your levels clearly show that you need a bit of replacement. Your tsh is climbing and yout t4 is decreasing. The thyroid helps so many body symptoms that maybe with that being out of whack that could be causing your a fib. I also would follow up with a cardio if you haven't for that a fib. Good luck


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I went to a cardio after the first episode. Wore a halter monitor and had echo. Both came back fine except for a mild milral valve regurgitation which he said was normal with age. i will be 55 in Aug. I am a huge baby when it comes to taking new meds! Took first Synthroid this morning with no problems. I go back in 4 weeks and have to have labs done to see where im at. Hopefully I start to feel better. Im tired of feeling like crap all the time. My TSH isnt all that high so im suprised I feel the way I do. I sleep alot and have no energy. Just dont feel like doing anything. Im just afraid im gonna go hyper and then go into a-fib from that! Thanks for listening!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are on a pretty low dose, so I would imagine the odds are in your favor that you'll do just fine.

Sometimes, you can get cardiac symptoms when you are hypo, so you might feel better!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> One year and 9 months ago I went into atrial fib out of the blue. Echo and halter monitor showed nothing wrong with my heart. A few days later I started noticing a lump in my neck. To make a long story short i have a multi nodular goiter with no focal lesions and my TPO was 1286. Dr. said I have Hashimotoes. At that time my TSH was 4.14 (0.49-4.67). I was never treated for this because my Dr. was afraid i would go into a-fib again. have TSH and free t4 and sometimes free t3 done every 6 months. Last labs in October were
> TSH 2.24 (0.49-4.67)
> free T4 0.96 (0.61-1.12)
> free T3 3.67 (2.50-3.90 I went into a fib again last wed. Converted itself. my labs were
> ...


You may need to be tested for hyperthyroid. Given the symptoms and the numbers, I suspect that. TSH is not a monitor sometimes. Your FT4 is practically non-existent which leads me to believe that you are converting to FT3 at a very fast rate.

Also, antibodies tests would furnish a lot of information. Speculation is not cutting it.................

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab are very important tests as are the others listed above.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

I did have a TPO and it was 1286. Thyroid antibody was 27 (<116). I did alot of research and read that hypo can cause heart symptoms to but my Dr. isnt buying it because he says my levels are in the normal range. If im converting to free t3 at a rapid rate will this Synthroid cause more problems? Thanks for your response.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> I did have a TPO and it was 1286. Thyroid antibody was 27 (<116). I did alot of research and read that hypo can cause heart symptoms to but my Dr. isnt buying it because he says my levels are in the normal range. If im converting to free t3 at a rapid rate will this Synthroid cause more problems? Thanks for your response.


It is true; hyper or hypo can and does cause palps and arrhythmia.

And "if" you indeed are converting FT4 to FT3 rapidy; the answer is yes.

If you can, get a FREE T3 test before you start the meds. Don't you think that might be a good plan? This way your mind would be at ease and so would mine!


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Already started the Synthroid 25mcs today. Having labs again in 3 weeks before next apt but there is no free t3 ordered. Just TSH, free t4, vit b12,vit D, microalbumin urine. I will ask for the free t3. I am so confused. Just want to feel better!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> Already started the Synthroid 25mcs today. Having labs again in 3 weeks before next apt but there is no free t3 ordered. Just TSH, free t4, vit b12,vit D, microalbumin urine. I will ask for the free t3. I am so confused. Just want to feel better!


Well.................keep in touch. I hope it all goes well for you. We can only hope and pray.

Let us know if you convince the doc to run your FT3 in 3 weeks time.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

ok I decided not to keep taking the Synthroid untill I get a free t3. I've had some heart palps today and anxiety past week or so and it's freaking me out. I think with the antibodies you can fluctuate between hyper and hypo. Is this true?Maybe im hyper right now. Even though my TSH is 4.50 whitch looks hypo maybe my free t3 is high which would be hyper right? This is awful! I've read alot of posts here and feel so bad for everyone. This is a horrable thing to have to go through! We all just want to feel normal. Thanks for your input! It's a great help to me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> ok I decided not to keep taking the Synthroid untill I get a free t3. I've had some heart palps today and anxiety past week or so and it's freaking me out. I think with the antibodies you can fluctuate between hyper and hypo. Is this true?Maybe im hyper right now. Even though my TSH is 4.50 whitch looks hypo maybe my free t3 is high which would be hyper right? This is awful! I've read alot of posts here and feel so bad for everyone. This is a horrable thing to have to go through! We all just want to feel normal. Thanks for your input! It's a great help to me.


True and right. You have a handle on this. Don't let anyone convince you otherwise.

There is often a lag time between the TSH and the FREES and as you point out, antibodies could be attacking the receptor sites as well.

You can feel it; but it is not necessarily reflected in the TSH and the FREE T4.

Let us know.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I have hashi's too and had terrible heart palps and anxiety until I started taking medication. I always thought I was hyper when this happened, but I think my body was screaming for thyroid hormone. I take Naturethroid though, and didn't do very well on synthetic T4 only medication. I tried Levothroid first and felt horrible. Some people (like me) don't convert T4 to T3 very well and by taking a straight T4 med, I felt like I was overdosing on T4. Everyone is so different.
Hashi's is a pain in the butt and the symptoms sometimes cross over. You could very well be hypo right now and need the meds, but I think you are smart asking for a free T3 test. Mine was in the basement and I was still having horrible hyper symptoms. I swear this disease makes no sense at all. I just know after I started the meds, taking Selenium and Thytrophin PMG, I almost feel like myself again. Gluten free was also the smartest thing I did, but I am convinced my hashi's was caused by me being gluten intolerant.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

The thing that worries me is that my last free t3 was in october and it was 3.67 (2.50-3.90) very close to the high end my free t4 was 0.96 (0.61-1.12) which is just above mid range and TSH was 2.24 (1.49-4.67) TPO was 1412. Had labs a week ago and TSH was 4.50 and free t4 was 0.75 no free t3 was done. Maybe it is low but maybe it isnt. Guess I will check it out and go from there.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> ok I decided not to keep taking the Synthroid untill I get a free t3. I've had some heart palps today and anxiety past week or so and it's freaking me out. I think with the antibodies you can fluctuate between hyper and hypo. Is this true?Maybe im hyper right now. Even though my TSH is 4.50 whitch looks hypo maybe my free t3 is high which would be hyper right? This is awful! I've read alot of posts here and feel so bad for everyone. This is a horrable thing to have to go through! We all just want to feel normal. Thanks for your input! It's a great help to me.


It sounds like we are in the same boat. I have Hashi's too and right now my immune system is going after my thyroid with a vengance and I'm swinging back and forth weekly between hyper and hypo. My TSH is consistently in the 3's and 4's but my idiot endo doesn't test FT3 or FT4, so I don't know my ranges there. I'm glad yours does. I hope you can get a handle on things, I can sympathize with the horrible symptoms.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

jenny v said:


> It sounds like we are in the same boat. I have Hashi's too and right now my immune system is going after my thyroid with a vengance and I'm swinging back and forth weekly between hyper and hypo. My TSH is consistently in the 3's and 4's but my idiot endo doesn't test FT3 or FT4, so I don't know my ranges there. I'm glad yours does. I hope you can get a handle on things, I can sympathize with the horrible symptoms.


Yuck Jenny. Are you taking any meds? I would be crazy feeling that way. Mine has calmed down alot since starting Naturethroid. I very rarely get the "swings" anymore.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm currently on 65mcg of Synthroid (I've got the 75mcg pills that I take 6 days a week) and my cardiologist just recently gave me a prescription for beta blockers to help with the hyper days when my heart goes bananas, which helps.

I'm actually hoping to find a doctor who will just take my thyroid out completely. I've apparently had Hashi's for years but went undiagnosed until May, so my poor thyroid is completely banged up. I'm allergic to Armour (I got the itchy hives) so I've been on Synthroid and Levoxyl through the years (and anti-thyroid for a while when it swung hyper for a long period), but I can't get my symptoms under control for more than a few months at a time now. Hopefully things go better for you!


----------

